
Goodbye, Digital Camera; It Was Fun, but We’re Done - stmw
https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1332503&
======
cgore
I've got an iPhone X in the mail that I'm waiting patiently for, and I've got
the 7+ currently. It's a really good camera ... for a phone camera. But it
absolutely sucks compared to a real digital camera. They are all basically
pinhole cameras with no optical zoom and a really small sensor size, so they
will always be worse than a real dedicated digital camera, especially one with
interchangeable lenses.

